# Bladeless fans



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Does anyone have, or know anyone who has, one of those Dyson fans with no moving parts? They are really expensive but I'm considering getting one as we don't have aircon and this summer's high humidity is driving me mad.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

They are over 300 quid! 

That is at least 10 times the price of a standard fan.

They actually have moving parts but you can't see them.

Great novelty value but :noidea:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

300 euros ! 
Mind you it is Dyson tat after all so for this money you can buy an aircon from Brico and fit yourself (not hard)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I know they cost an arm and a leg which is why I'm trying to find out if they are actually worth the money! They claim to be able to cool the room to a pre-set temperature without the "buffeting" of cold air which you get from an ordinary fan. I can't sleep with an ordinary fan on, as I hate to feel a cold draught on my skin especially when it gets a bit sweaty. I've stood next to one in MediaMarkt and it certainly feels cool, but they are already air-conditioned.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

My daughter has one, she won't buy another. You can buy 15 free standing fans or an aircon unit for the price of the Dyson...get an aircon unit.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> My daughter has one, she won't buy another. You can buy 15 free standing fans or an aircon unit for the price of the Dyson...get an aircon unit.


Thanks Bob_bob. What does she not like about it? Does it not cool the room down evenly, or too noisy, or what?

We have a portable aircon unit but it's too noisy to leave on overnight (and uses a lot of power). Also you have to leave the window open for the extractor hose. I really don't want the expense and disruption of having one built in just for a couple of months a year.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Do they claim that they cool rooms? I'm amazed! Got a link?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Well I know I called Dyson tat (IMO the cleaners are) but this looks interesting so maybe worth a look ?

Dyson Hot + Cool Review Mind you the 2 users reviews are not good.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

jimenato said:


> Do they claim that they cool rooms? I'm amazed! Got a link?


Only by blowing the air at whatever temperature its already at, there is no cooling involved otherwise. Australian consumer magazine Choice says the heating works fine but that the AM09 uses 2kWh per hour for full power heating. Noisy-ish too at 53db.

I'd suggest if you just want a gentle breeze, get a simple fan, or a ceiling fan.

Something like a Honeywell or Vornado small fan that is not too loud and will circulate air rather than just blow out a narrow stream eg: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Honeywell-H..._sbs_60_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1EJ4FVSWCWZATPEDG53D

Or a ceiling fan, the aerotron 502 was best rated, but they all cost about the same:
Aeratron e502 â€“ 49.5" Designer Ceiling Fan

Or spend big for genuine cooling and get one of these: 4-Way (2'x2') Ceiling-Mounted Cassette (FXZQ_M7VJU) | Daikin AC

cheers
kaju


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Thanks Bob_bob. What does she not like about it? Does it not cool the room down evenly, or too noisy, or what?
> 
> We have a portable aircon unit but it's too noisy to leave on overnight (and uses a lot of power). Also you have to leave the window open for the extractor hose. I really don't want the expense and disruption of having one built in just for a couple of months a year.


Its no better than a free standing fan is her gripe. A ceiling fan or two may solve your problems.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I have had a look at the claims in the Dyson website and they don't actually claim that it will cool a room down to a temperature but one might infer from (probably deliberately) ambiguous wording that it does.



> Intelligent thermostat monitors the room to reach, and unlike some others, maintain target temperature – no wasted energy.


I think a quick complaint to the ASA is in order.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

VFR said:


> Well I know I called Dyson tat (IMO the cleaners are) but this looks interesting so maybe worth a look ?
> 
> Dyson Hot + Cool Review Mind you the 2 users reviews are not good.


If it wasn't for Dyson we'd all still be using paper bags and putting the dust back into the machine.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Simon22 said:


> If it wasn't for Dyson we'd all still be using paper bags and putting the dust back into the machine.


Yes it was a clever marketing idea ........... just look at how much dirt they pick up !
You could see it, so it must be good. 

The reality was though that they were heavy, needed a lot of cleaning to keep the suction & made from brittle plastic (for the most part) and unreliable (Ebay is awash with spares)

All IMO of course & if you are happy with yours I am happy for you.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

VFR said:


> Yes it was a clever marketing idea ........... just look at how much dirt they pick up !
> You could see it, so it must be good.
> 
> The reality was though that they were heavy, needed a lot of cleaning to keep the suction & made from brittle plastic (for the most part) and unreliable (Ebay is awash with spares)
> ...


My late father bought one and I used to hate using it, it was so heavy and unwieldy, and I thought the suction was much poorer than my conventional cylinder vacuum cleaner with dust bags. Never understood the problem with changing a dust bag, how often do you have to do it, after all, and how long does it take - seconds. No justification at all for the inflated costs of a Dyson cleaner, IMO.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> My late father bought one and I used to hate using it, it was so heavy and unwieldy, and I thought the suction was much poorer than my conventional cylinder vacuum cleaner with dust bags. Never understood the problem with changing a dust bag, how often do you have to do it, after all, and how long does it take - seconds. No justification at all for the inflated costs of a Dyson cleaner, IMO.


I used to sell cleaners and when the Dyson DC01 (?) came out we used to demonstrate by cleaning the shop carpet with a Dyson and Hoover and then putting a ping-pong ball on the hose of the Hoover and removing the ball with the hose of the Dyson. 
There was more suction after they had been used and all the parts were user cleanable. 
They were heavy and plastic but then so were all the other cleaners, including Miele.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Nothing works better than an ABANICO.. pretty cheap too!


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Lolito said:


> Nothing works better than an ABANICO.. pretty cheap too!


Much better if you have someone do it for you


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I wouldn't be so lucky!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Op,

The Dyson bladeless thingy is over 300 quid, so if you are even considering it, then maybe you are budgeting something like that amount to fix your humidity problem.

The Dyson won't fix it, so it isn't worth considering.

Here are a few things that will fix it, many of them cost less than the Dyson Aire acondicionado portátil - Leroy Merlin


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Horlics said:


> Hi Op,
> 
> The Dyson bladeless thingy is over 300 quid, so if you are even considering it, then maybe you are budgeting something like that amount to fix your humidity problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks Horlics (and everyone else). We have one of the portable aircon units already, and use it to cool down the bedroom before we go to bed, but it is too noisy to leave on all night.

The last couple of weeks have been exceptionally humid here because instead of our usual hot dry wind from the east we've been getting hot moist air from the west ( the Atlantic coast). If these fans did what they said on the tin I would consider investing in one for the sake of a good night's sleep (and they are portable so we could use it in the rest of the house too). But it looks like they aren't much better than ordinary fans, so I won't be buying one. I'll just keep staying out drinking till 3 a.m. like the locals do, or maybe I'll go on the roof terrace and sleep in the hammock ... it can't last forever!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

You could get a split air conditioning unit for around €300. I'm sure there'll be sale bargains at this time of year or soon enough. The noise will be far less than a portable unit and they successfully reduce the humidity too. I though it was an unnecessary expense 21 years ago but it's still going strong, and some nights would have been unbearable without it, especially this summer.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Madliz said:


> You could get a split air conditioning unit for around €300. I'm sure there'll be sale bargains at this time of year or soon enough. The noise will be far less than a portable unit and they successfully reduce the humidity too. I though it was an unnecessary expense 21 years ago but it's still going strong, and some nights would have been unbearable without it, especially this summer.


We used to live in the tropics back in the day. One airconditioned room, the rest all had big ceiling fans and no walls or doors or glass at each end of the main room, just flywire. To try and keep the air moving. Electricity was a at a bit of a premium then, limited generator size. 

Nowadays, here in Perth, we have a split system in the lounge and another in the master bedroom (plenty of 40C+ days, sometimes weeks with every day over 30C, so the house never cools down, especially when its 25C or more overnight), but if we were going to stay, I'd get more splits for the kid's rooms. 

We have a portable AC with the hose through the window for the one kid still at home, but it simply is too noisy, and doesn't cool anywhere near as well. Fortunately his room doesn't get as hot as the rest of the house. 

I'm getting old I guess, and I do like my comfort - why suffer if you can avoid it for what is not much spread over the years, is my attitude. I was tougher when I was young! (Well that's what I remember anyway!  )

I'd probably buy a split as Madliz suggested - in fact the one in our bedroom was a cheapie no-name brand, never used, but bought from a private seller on a secondhand site...


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Madliz said:


> You could get a split air conditioning unit for around €300. I'm sure there'll be sale bargains at this time of year or soon enough. The noise will be far less than a portable unit and they successfully reduce the humidity too. I though it was an unnecessary expense 21 years ago but it's still going strong, and some nights would have been unbearable without it, especially this summer.


I can't find a split unit and the compressor it needs, and the piping and installation for anything close to 300. I think the price you'd end up paying would be more than double. But I don't know. Got any links to products I could look at?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We started using dyson years ago with the DC01, then the Antarctic - true they were a bit fragile but last heard, the Antarctic was still in use by the friend we gave it to when we moved to Spain - tiled floors, what do we need a vacuum cleaner for? 

Then we acquired a rescue dog!! Dogs shed fur all year and if you don't keep on top of it, the least draught and it is like tumbleweed wandering around the house. We got a Dyson Animal (I think it is a 32) - perfect, works a dream and for the little dusting type jobs, we also got a small Dyson hand-held. Both excellent machines that do the jobs they were bought to do.

My only comment is to thoroughly clean the big one requires some tools to separate/dismantle the cyclone unit and clean it out.

:focus:
I do like the idea of the bladeless fan but haven't seen one in the flesh.

W.r.t. keeping cool, we use a combination of split a/cs and fans (especially pedestal ones). Placing a pedestal fan out in the lounge area with the fan pointing into the bedroom, then cooling the area down with the a/c before retiring then keeping the fan circulating the cold air during the night works well for us.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> I can't find a split unit and the compressor it needs, and the piping and installation for anything close to 300. I think the price you'd end up paying would be more than double. But I don't know. Got any links to products I could look at?


Brico.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Madliz said:


> You could get a split air conditioning unit for around €300. I'm sure there'll be sale bargains at this time of year or soon enough. The noise will be far less than a portable unit and they successfully reduce the humidity too. I though it was an unnecessary expense 21 years ago but it's still going strong, and some nights would have been unbearable without it, especially this summer.


Well, we'd need three - we got a quote including installation a while back, about €1,500. The OH wasn't keen on all the disruption of the building work but this latest ola de calor might bring a change of heart! His "office" is the hottest part of the house.

Doesn't help me now though  Thank goodness some cooler air is predicted next week.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, we'd need three - we got a quote including installation a while back, about €1,500. The OH wasn't keen on all the disruption of the building work but this latest ola de calor might bring a change of heart! His "office" is the hottest part of the house.
> 
> Doesn't help me now though  Thank goodness some cooler air is predicted next week.


But it has been about 9° cooler today down from 37° to 28° so I'm thinking of switching the a/c onto heating. If you buy splits, there is very little disruption or building work provided the units are mounted on or very close to outside walls.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Horlics said:


> I can't find a split unit and the compressor it needs, and the piping and installation for anything close to 300. I think the price you'd end up paying would be more than double. But I don't know. Got any links to products I could look at?


I had a quick look on Leroy's website to get that figure, €319 is their cheapest split for a 25m2 room. Of course, installation would come on top.

A fan would only cover one room, too, and of the two, I'd have aircon!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Madliz said:


> I had a quick look on Leroy's website to get that figure, €319 is their cheapest split for a 25m2 room. Of course, installation would come on top.
> 
> A fan would only cover one room, too, and of the two, I'd have aircon!


I think the cheaper units aren't as economical to run? If you want the ones with the most efficient inverter mechanism they cost more. Also because our house is in a pueblo blanco conservation area and we are right on the street, we can't mount the exterior boxes on the front of the house, so there would be a lot of trunking and drilling involved.

I'm waiting for someone to patent an underblanket that cools you down instead of warming you up ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Madliz said:


> I had a quick look on Leroy's website to get that figure, €319 is their cheapest split for a 25m2 room. Of course, installation would come on top.
> 
> A fan would only cover one room, too, and of the two, I'd have aircon!


I think our last ones were from an electrical retailer in the nearby town and cost about 350€ and were installed free. I had previously bought one from Brico at a reasonable price (about 320€) but getting it installed cost nearly as much again (280€).


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

VFR said:


> Brico.


He only asked


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Helenameva said:


> He only asked



:noidea:


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

VFR said:


> :noidea:


I asked because I am in the middle of arranging new aircon and a single split unit with compressor, piping installed, etc. is more than double the 300 figure.

"Brico" isn't helpful but if you enjoy taking the time to give such responses... fill yer boots.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> I asked because I am in the middle of arranging new aircon and a single split unit with compressor, piping installed, etc. is more than double the 300 figure.
> 
> "Brico" isn't helpful but if you enjoy taking the time to give such responses... fill yer boots.


Brico have one at 299 that includes "compressor/piping etc", little more for inverter type with WiFi.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

VFR said:


> :noidea:


Sorry, my sense of humour is a little too subtle sometimes (Brico sounded like you were calling names)


----------

